# Erreur de partitionnement boot camp



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

Je n'arrive pas a faire une partition windows sur mon mac ça me met tous le temps le même message -Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur.- j'ai essayé toute leur solution sur le site https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209102 mais rien a marché

c'est urgent svp ( j'ai un MacBook Air (13-inch, 2017))

*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport dans macOS on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2020)

Airo a dit:


> c'est urgent svp ( j'ai un MacBook Air (13-inch, 2017))


Ben non, il n'y a rien d'urgent. Sinon, avec un MBA qui a un tout petit SSD de 121 ou 128 Go, c'est généralement mission impossible ! Pourquoi ? Déjà, quelle taille pour Windows as-tu réservée ? Ensuite, il faut savoir que pour macOS , il faut lui laisser un espace libre entre 20/25 Go pour pouvoir travailler correctement et écrire des données. Or, on ne sait rien du tout.

Petit exemple, tu as un SSD de 128 Go, tu veux faire le minimum imposé par Assistant Boot Camp de 42 Go, il reste donc 86 Go, mais il faut que la capacité de Macintosh HD plus Macintosh HD - Données ne dépasse pas 66 Go. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

J'ai réservé 58 go pour windows. Les donné de Macintosh HD plus Macintosh HD ne dépasse pas les 66 Go


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

Bonjour Airo, 
Tu veux réserver mais le disque n’est pas du même avis puisqu’il bloque la partition. Tu as peut-être un snapshot qui bloque le redimensionnement. 
En supposant la distribution classique Catalina peux tu vérifier cette possibilité depuis le terminal (Applications puis Utilitaires) 

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


----------



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

Non je n'ai aucun snapshots ( No snapshots for disk1s1 )


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

Tu as bien Catalina ?
Sinon tu peux passer 

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```
Si tu n’as pas de blocage par snapshots, c’est sûrement un problème de place sur le disque.
Pour connaître sa configuration tu peux passer la commande 

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  13.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 211.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                3.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk2
```

ça me met ça ( j'ai bien Catalina )


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

Tu n’as effectivement que très peu de données, 25 Go, système compris. Tu devrais pouvoir créer une partition.
As tu essayé directement depuis l’utilitaire de disque. Sans aller jusqu’au bout de la manipulation pour voir si le système acceptable la partition


----------



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

Je n'ai pas compris que veut tu que j'essaye ?


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

Depuis l’utilitaire de disque, depuis l’en-tête du disque et non son volume, as tu la possibilité de cliquer sur partitionner puis sur partition et non sur ajouter un volume dans le message d’alerte.
Enfin,  une fois sur le camembert, cliquer sur + pour ajouter une partition et augmenter le volume de la partition « sans titre » jusqu’à 40 ou 50 Go.
Bien sûr tu ne vas pas au bout de la procédure en cliquant sur annuler.
Si tu ne peux pas augmenter à plus de 4 ou 5 Go, c’est qu’il y a un blocage sur les blocs de queue de disque. Si ce n’est pas un snapshot, je ne sais pas la cause.


----------



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

Je vien d'essayer et j'ai pu augmenter plus que 4 ou 5 Go


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

Tu as tenté d’aller jusqu’à 40 ou tu t’es arrêté à 5?
À quelle valeur bloqués tu?


----------



## Airo (7 Juin 2020)

Je bloque a 88,8 Go


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

88 Go la partition sans titre. Cela veut dire que tu peux donc partitionner sans blocage autre que la limite que ton disque. 
C’est donc un problème Windows, à rapprocher de ce qu’a dit Locke en termes de capacité totale de ton disque et des exigences Windows. 
Je n’utilise pas Windows, je ne peux pas t’en dire plus.


----------



## Airo (8 Juin 2020)

Tu n'a pas d'autre solution pour peut être régler mon problème ?


----------



## izel mor (8 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Personnellement non. Ton disque accepte me partition, le problème vient donc de Bootcamp /Windows que je n’utilise pas. Mais il semble que Locke connaisse bien ce sujet. 128 Go sont effectivement peu pour accepter deux systèmes mais tu as une partition Mac très restreinte. Il doit donc être possible de privilégier Windows au détriment de MacOS.


----------

